# best design for t shirts



## trotters_traders (Dec 8, 2006)

hey guys
for those that sell t shirts to boutiques shops large department stores, what have been ur best selling t shirts, plain colour with a design in the middle, or ones with designs on the arm tto, or on the back and front, or just on the chest?? just trying to see what sells??


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

It depends on the area and the store itself. Everyone wants something different, and the store is going to try and capitalize on that. For the most part right now the trend is printing in unique and original placement on the shirt, and allover prints as well. But there is still a solid market for a simple one sided centered print as well. 

If you have a specific store in mind, you can survey the styles they are currently carrying. But the best thing would be to design what you WANT to sell, and find a store that suits that style. The market is large enough for plenty of variety!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

trotters_traders said:


> hey guys
> for those that sell t shirts to boutiques shops large department stores, what have been ur best selling t shirts, plain colour with a design in the middle, or ones with designs on the arm tto, or on the back and front, or just on the chest?? just trying to see what sells??


Whats hot today probably is not Tomorrow.


----------

